# DRO/Scales install



## outsider347 (Dec 12, 2017)

Wondering if anyone might have a few pics of the scales installed on PM 1236.
Thanks
ed


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 12, 2017)

outsider347 said:


> Wondering if anyone might have a few pics of the scales installed on PM 1236.
> Thanks
> ed


I am pretty sure the DROs are all installed by Matt and crew.  Ask them!


----------



## mksj (Dec 12, 2017)

There are a number of posts on different PM lathe DRO installs, Darkzero did one specific to the PM1236
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm1236.11475/

A few of many addition postings on 1340GT DRO installs that should be very similar and with lots of ideas.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/installing-dro-on-pm-1340-gt.48653/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-pm1340gt-build.52267/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ghb1340-dro-install-carriage-scale-mounting.52444/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-advise.46301/

Depending on the DRO provided, the brackets may or may not work, and usually you end up machining your own.  Comes out a lot nicer that way. The longitudinal axis is usually mounted on a adjustable aluminum beam with four set screws in the corners to adjust the beam and you also want to do slots for the mounting bolts (if none are on the scale) at either end to allow ventricle adjustment. Magnetic scales are often mounted different than glass scales, a bit more forgiving with the alignment. You need to sweep the beam and scale to make sure it is parallel in all planes.

DRO Pros also has an extensive library of installs and information. They also have lots of videos.
http://www.dropros.com/Digital_Readout_DRO_Installation.htm
http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Digital_Readout_Manual.htm


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks  mksj...

My  project  for  today


----------

